# What should I expect as a electrical apprentice??



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Why would you ask since you filled out your profile as ''electrician'' and made at least 42 other posts here?


----------



## HailMary (Sep 16, 2016)

macmikeman said:


> Why would you ask since you filled out your profile as ''electrician'' and made at least 42 other posts here?


Because I posted a question a while back and I got a lot of responses on it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Did you ever get in contact with the IBEW local? Did you apply to the local in Richmond last November when they advertised for apprentices?


http://www.ibewlocal666.com/index.cfm


----------



## HailMary (Sep 16, 2016)

```

```



MechanicalDVR said:


> Did you ever get in contact with the IBEW local? Did you apply to the local in Richmond last November when they advertised for apprentices?
> 
> 
> http://www.ibewlocal666.com/index.cfm


No, I got in contact with the IBEW in Newport News. At the time that I went the only thing that was holding me back was the that I didn't have my license. Now that I do have the, I'm going to apply this Friday.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HailMary said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> No, I got in contact with the IBEW in Newport News. At the time that I went the only thing that was holding me back was the that I didn't have my license. Now that I do have the, I'm going to apply this Friday.


So you saw this?

http://www.rjatc.org/?zone=/unionactive/view_article.cfm&HomeID=70431&page=Application


----------



## HailMary (Sep 16, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> So you saw this?
> 
> http://www.rjatc.org/?zone=/unionactive/view_article.cfm&HomeID=70431&page=Application


Yessir.


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

all your questions can be answered by calling the local.


----------



## Corysan (Jan 20, 2017)

Historically, apprentices earn journeyman status. Journeyman usually earn a B.S. degree. Expect to show up on time, keep your head down and do what your told, and absolutely positively expect to get your apprenticeship paperwork turned in on time and in order.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

M.A.R said:


> all your questions can be answered by calling the local.


Let him join before the hazing begins!


----------

